# Oír + decir



## Magmod

¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la diferencia entre los pares siguientes:


Me quedé asombrado al oír decir que se habían casado
Me quedé asombrado al oír que se habían casado
 I was astonished to hear that they had got married.

Saludos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Al oír decir que...Upon hearing (tell) it said that...
Al oír que....Upon hearing that....
Al oír hablar que...Upon hearing talk (gossip) that...


----------



## Morgancin

De acuerdo con SrRdRaCinG. Las dos frases vienen a decir lo mismo.

SALUDOS


----------



## Magmod

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Al oír decir que...Upon hearing (tell) it said that...
> ...


Qué significa Upon hearing (tell) it said that...?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Upon hearing about the fire, I nearly fainted.

It's almost like "when".

When I *saw* her, I knew she was mine.

Upon *seeing* her, I knew she was mine.


----------



## mrbilal87

Al oír decir que = _Upon hearing someone say..._
Al oír que = _Upon hearing_ that

Essentially they mean the same thing.

Nunca he oído decir esto a un niño. = _I've never heard a child say that._


Al + infinitive is more like "when/upon."

_Al verla pasar_, me puse nervioso.
I got nervous _when I saw her go by._


----------



## kevcito

mrbilal87 said:


> Al oír decir que = _Upon hearing someone say..._
> Al oír que = _Upon hearing_ that
> 
> Essentially they mean the same thing.
> 
> Nunca he oído decir esto a un niño. = _I've never heard a child say that._
> 
> 
> Al + infinitive is more like "when/upon."
> 
> _Al verla pasar_, me puse nervioso.
> I got nervous _when I saw her go by._



En este último ejemplo de mrbilal coincido yo. Durante mi segundo año de español, recuerdo haber visto una explicación gramatical que trataba de explicar el uso del infinitivo para explicar qué hace el objeto directo:

Vi correr por el parque el perro.

Se sigue, pues, que por extensión, tiene sentido esta construcción con "al más infinitivo"

Al ver correr por el parque el perro, decidí...


----------



## Fernita

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la diferencia entre los pares siguientes:
> 
> Me quedé asombrado al oír decir que se habían casado Significa que te enteraste por dichos de la gente. No directamente.
> Me quedé asombrado al oír que se habían casado En este caso, es probable que cuando se comentó en hecho, tú estuvieras presente.
> Esta es la diferencia en español entre las dos oraciones.
> 
> 
> I was astonished to hear that they had got married.
> 
> Saludos


 
Contesté a tu pregunta inicial.
Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

kevcito said:


> En este último ejemplo de mrbilal coincido yo. Durante mi segundo año de español, recuerdo haber visto una explicación gramatical que trataba de explicar el uso del infinitivo para explicar qué hace el objeto directo:
> 
> Vi correr por el parque el perro.
> 
> Se sigue, pues, que por extensión, tiene sentido esta construcción con "al más infinitivo"
> 
> Al ver correr por el parque el perro, decidí...


 
Un detalle:

Vi correr por el parque *al* perro
Al ver correr por el parque *al* perro, decidí...

Me suena mucho mejor.


----------



## kevcito

Maruja14 said:


> Un detalle:
> 
> Vi correr por el parque *al* perro
> Al ver correr por el parque *al* perro, decidí...
> 
> Me suena mucho mejor.



Sí, Maruja tiene razón. En el colegio, aprendí que es opcional incluir la "a" personal con los animales domésticos, tales como un gato o perro querido. Por lo tanto, decidí consultar un libro cuyas explicaciones eran más definitivas.

Encontré lo que sigue:

"The preposition _a_ is used before the direct object of a verb if the direct object is:
[...] b. a domestic animal (pet., etc.)

Quiere a su perrito (a Fido, a su gato, etc.)" (Nassy, et al. 281).

"Personal _a_ is required before a direct object which denotes a known or identified human being or an animal such as a pet or some other familiar creature...With animals, use of personal _a_ depends on the extent to which the creature is humanized. Pets virtually always take the personal _a_, but in other cases the use of _a_ depends on factors of emotion or context: the more familiar the language, the more likely the use of _a. _At the zoo one is likely to say _vamos a ver a los monos_, but probably, _vamos a ver los insectos_, monkeys being more loveable than cockroaches. Clinical or scientific language would naturally use personal _a_ much more sparingly" (Butt, 333-4).

Ahora que analizo estas explicaciones en más detalle, a mí me queda cierta ambigüedad en lo tocante a un perro no querido. No obstante, parece más bien justificable seguir las pautas del habla común. 

Únicamente en este sentido me doy por vencido: la inclusión de la llamada "a" personal suena más normal.

¡Mil gracias por señalar mi errorcito, Maruja! Son los hispanohablantes, igual que tú, los que me ayudan a entender qué es lo que suena más "fluido" en el mundo actual. 

¡Sigue corregiéndome! ¡yay!


----------



## Maruja14

kevcito said:


> ¡Mil gracias por señalar mi errorcito, Maruja! Son los hispanohablantes, igual que tú, los que me ayudan a entender qué es lo que suena más "fluido" en el mundo actual.
> 
> ¡Sigue corregiéndome! ¡yay!


 

No te he oído hablar, pero, por la forma en que escribes, la única manera de saber que no eres "hispanohablante" es viendo tu "avatar".

A muchos hispanohablantes les gustaría escribir como tú, es que ¡ni un acento te falta!

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Maruja14 said:


> Vi correr por el parque *al* perro
> Al ver correr por el parque *al* perro, decidí...


Muchas gracias a todos  especialmente a Fernita por dar en el clavo.

¿Puede alguien verificar si mi traducción siguiente es correcta:
Vi correr por el parque *al* perro
I saw the dog running around the park

Al ver correr por el parque *al* perro, decidí...
When I saw the dog running around the park, I decided …?

Un saludo cordial para todos


----------



## geostan

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la diferencia entre los pares siguientes:
> 
> 
> Me quedé asombrado al oír decir que se habían casado
> Me quedé asombrado al oír que se habían casado
> I was astonished to hear that they had got married.
> 
> Saludos



Para mí, sólo la primera frase es correcta. La idea es que se recibió la noticia indirectamente. Por desgracia, el idioma se hace cada año menos preciso.

Siempre escribía:  oír decir que, oír hablar de


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias a todos  especialmente a Fernita por dar en el clavo.
> 
> ¿Puede alguien verificar si mi traducción siguiente es correcta:
> Vi correr por el parque *al* perro
> I saw the dog running around the park
> 
> Al ver correr por el parque *al* perro, decidí...
> When I saw the dog running around the park, I decided …?
> 
> Un saludo cordial para todos


Sí, por supuesto, es correcta.
En la primera, aunque el español es sumamente flexible en cuanto la ubicación de las partes de la oración, habría una ligera preferencia por: 
Vi correr *al* perro por el parque, o aun, Vi *al* perro correr por el parque, pero todas están bien.


----------



## Magmod

geostan said:


> Para mí, sólo la primera frase es correcta. La idea es que se recibió la noticia indirectamente. Por desgracia, el idioma se hace cada año menos preciso.
> 
> Siempre escribía: oír decir que, oír hablar de


Tu repuesta es muy interesante. 

Sin embargo, las siguientes frases son correctos, ¿verdad?
v El sargento no quiere *oír* *hablar *nada de ti
v The sergeant doesn't want anyone talks about you.

El sargento no quiere *oír* nada de ti
v The sergeant doesn't want to hear anything about you.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Tu repuesta es muy interesante.
> 
> Sin embargo, las siguientes frases son correctos, ¿verdad?
> v El sargento no quiere *oír* *hablar *nada de ti
> v The sergeant doesn't want anyone talks about you.
> 
> El sargento no quiere *oír* nada de ti
> v The sergeant doesn't want to hear anything about you.
> 
> Saludos


En la primera preferimos: "....no quiere oir *decir* nada de ti", o bien directamente "......no quiere oir *hablar *de ti" (es decir usas *decir* como transitivo, y *hablar *como intransitivo, de una manera general).
La segunda es correcta.


----------



## geostan

Magmod said:


> Tu repuesta es muy interesante.
> 
> Sin embargo, las siguientes frases son correctos, ¿verdad?
> v El sargento no quiere *oír* *hablar *nada de ti
> v The sergeant doesn't want anyone talks about you.
> 
> El sargento no quiere *oír* nada de ti
> v The sergeant doesn't want to hear anything about you.
> 
> Saludos



El problema es que oír ne puede ser seguido directamente de la preposición "de". Con "nada" resulta innecesario el verbo "hablar".

Yo diría "El sargento no quiere oír hablar de ti. [Lleva implícita la idea de otra fuente de información.]
El sargento no quiere oír nada acerca de ti. [Esa idea no está necesariamente presente en esta frase.]

Excepto el obvio error en tu primera frase en inglés, las traducciones me parecen razonables.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la diferencia entre los pares siguientes:
> 
> Me quedé asombrado al oír decir que se habían casado
> Me quedé asombrado al oír que se habían casado
> I was astonished to hear that they had got married.
> 
> Saludos


 
*BOTH are correct. In Spanish the INFINITIVE plays the role of a noun as you have in ENGLISH the GERUND . AL OÍR is the verb = TO LISTEN = DECIR is the noun = SAYING. In the second sentence the DECIR is implied in the verb OÍR.*

Ivy29


----------



## Mayteesp

Para mi ambas frases son correctas. y la diferencia esta solo en la riqueza del Español


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> *BOTH are correct. In Spanish the INFINITIVE plays the role of a noun as you have in ENGLISH the GERUND . AL OÍR is the verb = TO LISTEN = DECIR is the noun = SAYING. In the second sentence the DECIR is implied in the verb OÍR.*
> 
> Ivy29


Hola Ivy
 Entonces estás de acuerdo con Fernita
acerca de la diferencia en la acepción entre las dos frases, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> En la primera preferimos: "....no quiere oir *decir* nada de ti", o bien directamente "......no quiere oir *hablar *de ti" (es decir usas *decir* como transitivo, y *hablar *como intransitivo, de una manera general).
> La segunda es correcta.


Hola Inés
Por favor explícame para este caso qué quieres decir 
con el transitivo y el intransitivo en más detalle.

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la diferencia entre los pares siguientes:
> 
> Me quedé asombrado al oír decir que se habían casado
> Me quedé asombrado al oír que se habían casado
> I was astonished to hear that they had got married.
> 
> Saludos


 
Magmod: otra diferencia *muy sútil* sería que la oración 1 no da la certeza de que se hayan casado, por el uso de "al oír decir". 
Ejemplo:
"Oí decir que se fueron a vivir a otro país". En realidad, no tengo la certeza.
En cambio, si digo "al oír" es que estoy entre gente y oigo que comentan un hecho cumplido. Este "al oír" podría significar "al enterarme", suena más concreto. Es diferente a "al oír decir" en cuanto a que este último, no es tan concreto pero igual lo asombró. Seguramente, luego esa persona, si le interesa el tema, lo averiguará bien.
En fin, este es otro punto de vista muy sútil de la lengua. 

Espero te sirva de ayuda y veremos qué opinan otros foreros.
Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Ivy
> Entonces estás de acuerdo con Fernita
> acerca de la diferencia en la acepción entre las dos frases, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos


 
La única diferencia es que al oír no lleva el infinitivo DECIR, pues hay elipsis de él.

Feliz tarde

Ivy29


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Hola Inés
> Por favor explícame para este caso qué quieres decir
> con el transitivo y el intransitivo en más detalle.
> 
> Saludos


Sí, claro Magmod: me refiero a que el uso de *hablar *es generalmente intransitivo, salvo cuando se refiere, por ejemplo, a *"hablar *inglés", etc. En cambio el verbo *decir *es transitivo, exige un objeto directo. Por eso no decimos en general: "No quiero oir hablar nada de ti", sino "no quiero oir hablar nada de ti", o bien "No quiero oir decir nada de ti". ¿Entiendes?


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> Sí, claro Magmod: me refiero a que el uso de *hablar *es generalmente intransitivo, salvo cuando se refiere, por ejemplo, a *"hablar *inglés", etc. En cambio el verbo *decir *es transitivo, exige un objeto directo. Por eso no decimos en general: "No quiero oir hablar nada de ti", sino "no quiero oir hablar nada de ti", o bien "No quiero oir decir nada de ti". ¿Entiendes?


Hola Inés
Entonces *nada* es el objeto directo del que *decir* necesita. ¿Verdad? Es decir:
Pregunta: ¿No quiero oír decir *qué* de ti?
Repuesta: Nada. Por lo tanto eso es el objeto directo.

En cambio, no entiendo por qué *hablar* no es transitivo también en este caso:
P: ¿No quiero oír hablar *qué* de ti?
R: (exige un objeto directo, ¿no?)  

Pj: no tengo nada que hablar contigo, I've nothing to say to you.

En este caso hablar es transitivo, según el diccionario WR. Pero no estoy seguro cuál palabra es el OD, es decir : nada o contigo.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Hola Inés
> Entonces *nada* es el objeto directo del que *decir* necesita. ¿Verdad? Es decir:
> Pregunta: ¿No quiero oír decir *qué* de ti?
> Repuesta: Nada. Por lo tanto eso es el objeto directo.
> 
> En cambio, no entiendo por qué *hablar* no es transitivo también en este caso:
> P: ¿No quiero oír hablar *qué* de ti?
> R: (exige un objeto directo, ¿no?)
> 
> Pj: no tengo nada que hablar contigo, I've nothing to say to you.
> 
> En este caso hablar es transitivo, según el diccionario WR. Pero no estoy seguro cuál palabra es el OD, es decir : nada o contigo.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Magmod: Creo que tú le das a "hablar" la misma significación que a "decir". Si bien son casi sinónimos, no se usan de la misma manera. Si miras en RAE, "hablar" es básicamente intransitivo. También en WR. figura así, salvo cuando se dice "hablo tal idioma", o dan un ejemplo: "Háblalo con tu marido". En cambio "decir", y lo ves tanto en RAE como en WR, es un verbo básicamente transitivo, que siempre lleva O.D.
Bueno, y no me queda más que citar al DPD (el subrayado es mío):
"*hablar*. Cuando significa ‘comunicarse con alguien por medio de palabras’, es intransitivo y se construye con un complemento con _de, sobre_ o _acerca de_ que expresa el tema del que se habla, mientras que la persona a quien se habla se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Camargo le hablaba de la situación política»_ (Martínez _Vuelo_ [Arg. 2002]); o un complemento preposicional precedido de _con:_ _«Aproveché para hablar con él anoche sobre la posibilidad de que te instalaras en casa» _(Serrano _Corazón_ [Chile 2001]). No obstante, en la lengua coloquial no es infrecuente su uso como transitivo cuando el tema del que se habla se expresa mediante un pronombre: _«No quiero hablar de eso ahora_ [...]. _Luego cuando venga mi marido lo habla con él»_ (Gamboa _Páginas_ [Col. 1998]). Debe evitarse el uso transitivo de _hablar_ como sinónimo de _decir: __«Habla que están unidos y que los periodistas se inventan sus discusiones internas»_ (_Tribuna_ [Hond.] 17.4.97); debió decirse _Dice que están unidos_..."


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Inés
> Entonces *nada* es el objeto directo del que *decir* necesita. ¿Verdad? Es decir:
> Pregunta: ¿No quiero oír decir *qué* de ti?
> Repuesta: Nada. Por lo tanto eso es el objeto directo.
> 
> En cambio, no entiendo por qué *hablar* no es transitivo también en este caso:
> P: ¿No quiero oír hablar *qué* de ti?
> R: (exige un objeto directo, ¿no?)
> 
> Pj: no tengo nada que hablar contigo, I've nothing to say to you.
> 
> En este caso hablar es transitivo, según el diccionario WR. Pero no estoy seguro cuál palabra es el OD, es decir : nada o contigo.
> 
> Saludos


 
<<
Pregunta: ¿No quiero oír decir *qué* de ti?
Repuesta: Nada. Por lo tanto eso es el objeto directo.

*NO QUIERO oír ( que cosa? ) decir nada de ti ( subordinada sustantiva de INFINITIVO, NADA adverbio que modifica a decir ; de ti ( sintagma preposicional) EL COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO = DECIR NADA DE TI.*

*'Nada' solo es PRONOMBRE INDEFINIDO..*

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Inés
> Entonces *nada* es el objeto directo del que *decir* necesita. ¿Verdad? Es decir:
> Pregunta: ¿No quiero oír decir *qué* de ti?
> Repuesta: Nada. Por lo tanto eso es el objeto directo.
> 
> En cambio, no entiendo por qué *hablar* no es transitivo también en este caso:
> P: ¿No quiero oír hablar *qué* de ti?
> R: (exige un objeto directo, ¿no?)
> 
> Pj: no tengo nada que hablar contigo, I've nothing to say to you.
> 
> En este caso hablar es transitivo, según el diccionario WR. Pero no estoy seguro cuál palabra es el OD, es decir : nada o contigo.
> 
> Saludos


 
<<no tengo nada que hablar contigo>

NADA adverbio de TENER.
HABLAR = Intransitivo
CONTIGO = CON ( preposición) + Tí ) es un complemento preposicional de (TÚ).

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> <<no tengo nada que hablar contigo>
> 
> HABLAR = Intransitivo  pero hablar es *transitivo*
> CONTIGO = CON ( preposición) + Tí ) es un complemento preposicional de (TÚ).
> 
> Ivy29


Pj: no tengo nada que hablar contigo, I've nothing to say to you.

En este caso* hablar* es *transitivo*, según el diccionario WR. ¿Por qué dices *intransitivo*  

Pero no estoy seguro cuál palabra es el OD.

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Pj: no tengo nada que hablar contigo, I've nothing to say to you.
> 
> En este caso* hablar* es *transitivo*, según el diccionario WR. ¿Por qué dices *intransitivo*
> 
> Pero no estoy seguro cuál palabra es el OD.
> 
> Saludos


 
*Como será de INTRANSITIVO que ni tú ni yo encontramos el COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO.* 
María Moliner : <
Recuerda que con+ti = contigo ( objeto o forma oblicua de caso de la PREPOSICIÓN 'CON'.
*<<<Hablar *(del lat. «fabuläri») *1 intr*. Emitir sonidos que forman *palabras: ‘El niño no sabe hablar todavía’. ¤ También, cuando los emite un animal: ‘Enseñar a hablar al loro’. ¤ *(«de, sobre, acerca de, con»)* Hacerlo así dos o más personas para comunicarse: ‘*He estado hablando con él mucho rato’*. Ô Conversar, charlar, departir, platicar. También recípr.: ‘Nos hablamos cuando nos vemos’. ¤ («con») intr. y prnl. recípr. En frases negativas, no tratarse dos o más personas por estar *enemistadas: ‘No se hablan desde que ocurrió aquel incidente’. <<<<

Ivy29


----------



## kinai

Aprovechando esta discusión me gustaría que me confirmarais una cosa.

Esta claro que "oir decir" es "upon hearing", ¿¿pero como sería la construcción: "Una vez oí decir"?? Once time upon hearing... no me suena correcto.  ¿Podría ser "Once time I heard ... " ó hay alguna otra manera?

Gracias.

Kinai.


----------



## Ivy29

kinai said:


> Aprovechando esta discusión me gustaría que me confirmarais una cosa.
> 
> Esta claro que "oir decir" es "upon hearing", ¿¿pero como sería la construcción: "Una vez oí decir"?? Once time upon hearing... no me suena correcto.  ¿Podría ser "Once time I heard ... " ó hay alguna otra manera?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Kinai.


 
Once I heard that...
Ivy29


----------



## kinai

Thanks.

Kinai.


----------

